
Holographic Displays at the TGS2018 - ekianjo
https://boilingsteam.com/tgs-2018-amazing-holographic-displays/
======
sytelus
Looking Glass displays are shipping this December for $500!

Preorder: [https://lookingglassfactory.com/product/looking-
glass/](https://lookingglassfactory.com/product/looking-glass/)

Previously:

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17603253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17603253)

Verge:
[https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/24/17607136/t...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/24/17607136/the-
looking-glass-holographic-display-hologram-3d-image-kickstarter)

------
sabalaba
Looking Glass is an amazing product. I met the founder in Shenzhen back in
2014. Nice guy, very smart, and clearly has the grit to keep at it for a long
time. Can’t wait to see what people do with this technology.

------
lscharen
Can anyone compare the Voxon displays to the technique used in the old Sega
Time Traveler arcade game?

I have to assume that it is fundamentally much more capable, but the video in
the article makes it look (to the end user) quite similar.

------
berbec
All I want is a little Palpatine on my coffee table. Is that too much to ask,
2018?

~~~
brian_herman
Unfortunately yes.... welcome to the future :(

~~~
sixothree
The future was supposed to have surface lighting too.

------
CositaS
I wonder why the Voxon display uses a vertically oscillating membrane instead
of a spinning one. I would have guessed that spinning would be the easier
option.

~~~
ekianjo
spinning on which axis you mean?

